# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   me thinks jek was in new orleans yesterday at jazz fest ....in costume!!!

## GramChop

me thinks jek was in new orleans yesterday at jazz fest ....in costume!!!

----------


## GramChop

new orleans had a treat this weekend, not only is jazz fest 2009 in full swing, but rivertrash and bride (aka, dick and cecie) came into town for the action.

this is us as we listened to bonnie raitt.  i do believe at this moment she was singing, "let's give 'em something to talk about..."  we were too far away from the stage, a personal preference of all of ours, to see her, but she sounded fabulous.

a fun, sweltering hot, afternoon was had by all.  after a good night's sleep...we're off to the fairgrounds to do it again today.  bon jovi, dr. john, aaron neville (in the gospel tent, no doubt) among others are lined up to entertain the throngs that will crowd the grounds on another sunny day at jazz fest!

side note:  since the rivertrashes and the lambchops know each other as a result of this board, just know that if you are a member of this crazy family, you will be talked about today...if you weren't already talked about yesterday!

laisse le bon temp rouler, mes amis!

----------


## phil62

Just great to see friends having fun. I believe better to be in NOLA than having root canal work!!  A

----------


## andynap

Jon Bon Jovi at a Jazz gig? I guess a buck is a buck. LOL

----------


## GramChop

andy:  there is something for everybody at the new orleans jazz and heritage festival.  

some acts we didn't see were neil young, the imagination movers, kings of leon and tony bennett.  dick and cecie saw aaron neville singing in the gospel tent.  those we did see included, dr. john, johnny winter, irma thomas, james taylor, ivan neville and his dumpstaphunk band, bonnie raitt, bon jovi, the franklin avenue baptist church choir..we ended our jazz fest season with a rockin'-hand-raisin' rendition of "oh happy day" by this all black church choir (their church was flooded during katrina...my church housed them for almost 3 years while they rebuilt).

a little taste of something for all likes included...

Rock:  Bon Jovi

 

 


Country:  Sugarland

 

Singer/Songwriter:  James Taylor

 

Jazz:  Alan Toussaint with the talented, Cecie Davis...or is it the other way around?

----------


## JoshA

Has Dr. John ever missed a Jazz Festival?  I saw him in NOLA maybe 30 years ago.

----------


## GramChop

i don't know, josh.  i've only been going to jazz fest for the past three years.  and, yes...he's been there the past three years, too!

tidbit of info about dr. john...did you know he sings the jingle for the curious george cartoon?

----------


## phil62

I am smiling because little grand son Charlie just loves Curious George. Now I have a little jazz man of my own, Amy

----------


## GramChop

sofia, also, LOVES curious george!  when the song starts she and i jump up and start 'dancing'...it's actually just very erratic movement that she calls dancing!

----------


## MIke R

Lena LOVES him...and to make matters worse, in the resort we live, across the street from us is where the Reys ( Georges creators and holocaust survivors ) had their summer home, which is now the Curious George Museum and natural science center....

----------


## MIke R

huge Curious George festival here in the summer

----------


## dapermenter

> me thinks jek was in new orleans yesterday at jazz fest ....in costume!!!



Looks like that guy has his toenails painted red..LOL!  That is quite an outfit...

----------


## GramChop

mike....that's awesome!  i can now tell people that you're not only a friend on this board, but you are a neighbor of curious george...SWEET!

islandgirl...i didn't even notice the painted toenails...too funny!!!!

----------


## rivertrash

Hey, Grams!  We finally made it home.  After jazz brunch at Commanders Palace, we were stuck for almost an hour and a half on the Atchafalaya Basin Bridge because of a wreck that was probably related to the monster thunderstorm we went through just west of Baton Rouge.  Stretched the drive to 9 hours!

But what a great time in New Orleans!  For those of you who haven't been to what is officially known as the New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival, it's well worth a couple of days in a truly unique city and, in my opinion, maybe the most interesting city in the U.S.  And when your guides and gurus are Mrs. and Mr. Gramchop, you are truly "in high cotton."  Thanks to Missy and Eric for their great hospitality and the time we were able to spend with them having fun.

----------


## JEK

> me thinks jek was in new orleans yesterday at jazz fest ....in costume!!!

----------


## GramChop

that's a bummer, rivertrash!  i don't like that bridge on a good day and to have to sit on it for an hour and a half just really stinks!  hopefully you had good (non-country) music to listen to on the radio!

thanks for the kind words...we thoroughly enjoyed our time with you, cecie and the girls.  you are welcome to come back to our fair city anytime you want!  

jek:  is that a pastie on the a$$ of that fella?  i say, if you've got...flaunt it.  ...and he was definitely flaunting it!

----------

